# Kink in tail



## davik (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello

just wanted to ask you a question.
My dog, short hair, now, 7,5 months old, has always had a kink in his tail. 
The breeder said two other puppies always bit in his tail, 
so it look like a crochet needle. Just that the top of the tail, is not pointing towards the head but in the other direction (about 90 degress *the kink).
The kink is about 0,5 cm long, and since he is going under an operation next months because of his baby teeth, I thought about getting the tail fixed, too in the same operation.

Have you ever had experience with that?
How much does it cost on average?

Thanks,


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

aren't you hoping to show him? in the UK you aren't allowed to show dogs that have had an operation which alters the natural conformation of the dog


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

Not in the US either. Even if you aren't planning on showing him, why do you want to have it fixed? Is it causing him discomfort? I wouldn't risk unnecessary surgery, even if he is already under for something else. The tail is an extension of the spine and unless there is a problem, most vets wouldn't risk complications. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie has a kink in the end of her tail and it causes no issues. Another chi from her breeder has a kink in his tail as well and when he broke his leg he had to have an xray and they could see in the images that his tail was never broken, it's just like that.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I wouldn't touch it! That's part of who he is! It makes him that much more adorable!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Is he in any pain from it? Or does the vet think it will cause problems down the line? If not then I would just leave it.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Gidget has a kink in her tail and I think it gives her character


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Delilah has a major kink in the base of hers, like one vertibrae is totally at the wrong angle. It doesn't show, but you can feel it easily. I don't think it hurts her, but it does affect her wag, she never fully wags like the others do, it has a limited range of sideways motion.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

There are many dogs with kinks in their tails that most owners don't even know about and many times it's cause in the womb, but it doesn't harm them.


----------

